# Freud's 150th bithday



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

*Freud's 150th birthday*

Sigmund Freud is a scientist whose works have a great impact on the art and literature in which human mind and links to the unconsciousness are elaborated.

It is good to remind his 150th birthday in this forum where aquascaping is accepted as an art form by which aquarists can express mystical contents of their minds.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

We aquascape to attract the opposite sex...unconcious sexual impulses.


----------

